# DOG SCOOTERING - HARNESS ISSUES??????



## Neil C (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all, 
Has anyone ever used a dog scooter with there Vizla???

I have a new scooter and use an Xback harness with my dog but it seems to have affected his front shoulder.

I have noticed all these types of harnesses go across the top of the dogs shoulder and I'm guessing they will all press on my dog in roughly the same place across the top of his shoulders just below the neck and in my dogs case he now has a lump and was limping which needed rest and pain killers........All advice gratefully received!!!!!!!!


----------

